# Cichlid ID



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi guys, I am not much of a cichlid guy - can someone help me ID this girl? Sorry for the crappy pic, they just dont want to stay still for me it seems.....








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Anyone?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Does it have a down turned mouth ?
Then it might be a blotch version of a Fuelleborni,
otherwise a blotch zebra ?
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/l_fuelleborni2.php 
http://badmanstropicalfish.com/profiles/profile44.html


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

zenins said:


> Does it have a down turned mouth ?
> Then it might be a blotch version of a Fuelleborni,
> otherwise a blotch zebra ?
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/l_fuelleborni2.php
> http://badmanstropicalfish.com/profiles/profile44.html


Exactly...one or the other.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes, it has a turned down mouth.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Or it could be a female Labeotropheus trewavasae. 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/l_trewavasae.php
--
Paul


----------

